# What size of tank is good for ocellatus?



## wackamole (Feb 2, 2005)

I just ordered 6 from cali and i have a 10 gal set up but im thinking that may be too small.Am I wrong or can they live in a 10 gal set up?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Ten gallons is too small for 6, assuming that you're talking about _Neolamp. ocellatus_. Are they 3 pairs, or just 6 unsexed individuals? I would suggest a at least 30g with sand substrate, and plenty of shells. They have to have space to set up territories. A 10g could probably house 1 pair, though.


----------



## wackamole (Feb 2, 2005)

well i got 6 unsexed lamprogus ocellatus and just bought a 29 gallon tank for them i may get a bigger one.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, the 29 will probably be okay, but bigger is definately better!


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

This might be helpful:

Shell Dweller Recipe


----------

